

Ask HN: What books have changed the way you think?  - chunky1994

Reading is one the most versatile skills that we've developed, and when it comes to books we're spoilt for choice. Hence, I want to know which books are truly (if it's not too strong an adjective) life-changing.
======
salemh
Reality Tansurfing 1: The Space of Variations "Choosing" your own reality,
positive mind frames, philosophy and actionable steps for goal attainment (no
"Secret" wish fulfillment).

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1846941229/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1846941229/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=1846941229)
" Some of Zeeland's techniques are very simple and practical; e.g. his methods
of combining rational thinking with intuition for making practical decisions.
Other "tools" require a high degree of control over one's thoughts and/or
emotions. Zeeland also advocates reducing the amount of mental self-talk in
favour of listening to one's intuition, which has some similarity with the
teachings of Eckhart Tolle [[2]]."
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vadim_Zeeland>

The Tibetan Book of Living and Dying
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0062508342/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0062508342/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=0062508342)
This novel has been of great help to me and family with recent deaths. Overall
life outlook, happiness, and the like.

Enders Game
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0812550706/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0812550706/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=0812550706)
I have read this novel over 15 years roughly 8 times. I get more, and a
different perspective (which is interesting just examining my own reaction to
re-reads based on my life and age at reading / re-reading).

Prometheus Rising
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1561840564/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1561840564/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=1561840564)
"Hacking" reality, your mind, alternate viewpoints of reality and "living"
accordingly (or not :D)

Pandora's Star
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0345479211/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0345479211/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=0345479211)
Fascinating "space opera" wherein humanity masters worm-hole technology (and
space colonization), ever lasting life (downloading / uploading) and a lovely
read with a dose of astrophysics (though, the number of plot lines and
characters gets far too muddled much of the time, symptomatic of Hamilton's
books). Great "look" at a potential future of these potential advancements.

Neuropath
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0765361574/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0765361574/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=0765361574)
Science fiction novel set in near-future based on new advanced in
neuroscience; psychopath / serial killer thriller (one night read)on the brain
as a chemical machine (and free-will arguments) with brutal thriller violence.
This sticks with you for a number of weeks. Sending this to my sister was
reacted with "it was really good, fascinating..why the f* did you send this to
me?"

The Darkness That Comes Before (The Prince of Nothing, Book 1)
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1841494089/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1841494089/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=1841494089)
Fantasy, philosophy, linguistics in Magic..dark, dark and a very old world.
Brilliant, the best fantasy series this decade.

Titan: The Life of John D. Rockefeller, Sr.
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1400077303/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1400077303/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=1400077303)
From dirt (literally), to one of the richest men in history, a genius
accountant, inventor, process engineer, capitalist, competitive monster
(crusher), also spawning much of modern medicine research centers (while he
himself was a more holistic man who distrusted "modern medicine). An
incredible biography (oft cited by other novels on various Baron's / dynastic
biographies) on the idiocyncrocies and the incredible desire for wealth and
power, while abhoring lavish displays of wealth. From his rise, to
consolidation, to "war" with the Rothschilds to the ultimate breakup of
Standard Oil.

1,000 Dollars and an Idea: Entrepreneur to Billionaire: Expanded Edition
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1557048487/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1557048487/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=xlracom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=1557048487)
Sam Wyly, on building businesses to last, 15-20 years to "flip" or keep.
Nuggets of wisdom for all industries and verticals.

------
katherinehague
Flowers for Algernon. It made me realize that my greatest fear is to leave the
world and have it be as though I had never existed at all. I don't necessarily
think that was the moral, but it is certainly what lasted with me the longest.

------
njharman
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tao_Te_Ching> The translations vary greatly.
(from making it sound like new age mumbo jumbo, to mystic mumbo jumbo, to a
profound philosophy), need to find one that's right for you.

"The C Programming Language" by K&R (I read this very young 12-13, it's life
changing aspects probably had a lot to do with my age)

"The Hobbit" by J.R.R. Tolkien

"Welcome to the Monkey House" by Kurt Vonnegut Jr.

------
noahth
Lots of books have influenced me over time, but these are some of the books
that have a lot of influence over my current mindset:

 _Godel, Escher, Bach: an Eternal Golden Braid_ \- Douglas Hofstadter

 _Imagined Communities_ \- Benedict Anderson

 _Historical Capitalism_ \- Immanuel Wallerstein

 _Young Man Luther_ \- Erik Erikson

------
timanzo
Thinking Clearly: A Guide to Critical Reasoning
[http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Clearly-Guide-Critical-
Reason...](http://www.amazon.com/Thinking-Clearly-Guide-Critical-
Reasoning/dp/0393972186/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314173803&sr=8-1)

------
tedkimble
Manuel DeLanda - Intensive Science & Virtual Philosophy

[http://www.amazon.com/Intensive-Science-Virtual-
Philosophy-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Intensive-Science-Virtual-Philosophy-
Continuum/dp/0826479324)

------
the_decider
Brothers Karamazov Gravity's Rainbow Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintanance

------
manicbovine
I found "Man's Search for Meaning" at exactly the right time in my life. It
changed my life, but this might have more to do with the timing.

~~~
sgpl
hey you have an email i can ge you at? i'd be interested in talking to you the
book.

------
adamtmca
Capitalism and Freedom - Milton Friedman

------
actionbrandon
fooled by randomness - nassim taleb.

his books get progressively worse, but this one is excellent

------
mbenjaminsmith
The Moral Animal - Robert Wright

------
planetcohen
Carol Dweck: Mindset

------
chrismackintosh
hyperspace - michio kaku

------
damoncali
1984

